# 3mb luck



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone been having any luck at the 3mb lately?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Caught a nice slot red couple weeks ago. Out here again tonight trying my luck.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I got scared off by the 18mph East wind forecasts. How's the chop?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Its not bad. Little breezy but not much chop. Caught one trout and one croaker so far


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Breeze said:


> Caught a nice slot red couple weeks ago. Out here again tonight trying my luck.


Good job on the red!


----------



## reel talent (Feb 26, 2013)

When I took my dad out there a couple of weeks ago, we were broken off by several big fish, and he caught a lane snapper!! That was the first one I have ever seen in the bay!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

That's cool.. I caught one a few yrs back and didn't realize what it was, threw him back and later found out what it was lol


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Were u fishing on the bottom?


----------

